# New Black Walnut Duck Call



## eaglea1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Did up this single reed duck call for a church fund raiser last night.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice call.


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet turn. Rick


----------

